# Going from black to chocolate brown?



## Pamcakes (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi everyone so my hair right now is black..maybe a real dark brown. I really want my hair a chocolate brown. I wanna just try buying a chocolate brown color but I think it wont really change my black hair and if it does it will turn out orangey. Like 5 yrs ago I use to bleach my hair light then dye it the color i want but I dont want to put my hair through all that damage again since I've finally gotten it to a healthy state. And unfortunately I cant really afford to go to a salon right now due to school and bills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








. I was wondering if u ladies had any suggestions(product reccomendations) that i can do at home myself..thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Korms (Sep 19, 2008)

Another Spectra user is pondering the same dilemma, see this thread for details!

http://specktra.net/f176/black-hair-...et-out-112670/


----------



## Pamcakes (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## oooshesbad (Sep 19, 2008)

hey miss if you go to a beauty supply store purchase a 20 level developer and apply it to your hair, it will lift it a level or two. Its a chemical process indeed but its not nearly as damaging as bleach. You can apply it a 1/2 inch from the scalp and as it begins to lighten add to 1/2 nearest scalp.(because that is part that usually takes first. if you need more help feel free to pm me


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I am not a Beautician by any means 
But my sister  did this so I asked her...She said she went to the Loreal site and clicked Haircolor and it walks you through what to do from going from dark to lighter or just achieving the desired color you are wanting. She said however she did have to do the process twice because she put it on her roots first and her roots turned out a lighter shade of brown than the rest of her hair...She suggest doing the roots last...Below is the site she used. Her hair was dyed Black now it is like a dark hersey brown shade. She too did not want to go thru the chemical lightening stage prior to appyling color. Her hair is not damaged from this process at least not from what we can tell..she did it about a month ago 

Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃal Paris


----------



## Pamcakes (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
Skincare, cosmetics, haircare, haircolor, hair styling and men's line : L'OrÃal Paris_

 

Wow thanks for this, i found it very helpful


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i would def purchase a better quality dye from a beauty supply like sallys. if ur hair is a dark brown and not a pure black, u should be able to easily dye it a pretty chocolate brown.if it's black i'd suggest slowly dying it to dark ash brown and then to a chocolate 3-4 weeks later.


----------

